# Cervelo S1



## yongkun

Is it true that the Cervelo S1 will be discontinued? Heard many rumors about it. 

I am planning to get a new S1, will the warranty be void if S1 is continue? not really sure how their warranty works.

Lastly anyone know any good online sites for purchasing S1 frameset? Thanks.


----------



## abracadabra

I've talked to two Cervelo dealers and both said that Cervelo will no longer be making the S1 (or any other aluminum bikes). The S1 that has been shown with the 2011 models is actually the 2010 model. I'm not positive, but apparently they will continue to sell the S1 until they are completely out of stock (which is already the case with some sizes, so I've heard). 

As far as the warranty goes, if you buy your S1 new from an authorized dealer then the warranty will still be valid.


----------



## C6Rider

*S1 is discontinued*



yongkun said:


> Is it true that the Cervelo S1 will be discontinued? Heard many rumors about it.
> 
> I am planning to get a new S1, will the warranty be void if S1 is continue? not really sure how their warranty works.
> 
> Lastly anyone know any good online sites for purchasing S1 frameset? Thanks.



Competitive Cyclist isn't carrying the S1 any longer. I've only seen the bike in two local stores - one has it at $2,500 and the other $1,999 (both 2010 models - red/black).


----------



## simonaway427

During my search for an S1 - every retailer told me they are discontinued. I picked up a '10 56cm last week.


----------



## sheltiefan

I just picked up a 58 as well. They are getting tough to find in my locale. Good luck in your search!


----------



## otoman

My understanding is that S1's will be continued in Europe/elsewhere but not in North America. 

Also, as they have dropped all internet retailers, get 'em while they last.

Further, good luck warrantying a frame if needed if you go through one of the internet retailers that have been axed. I needed to warranty my R3 through my awesome bike shop that just dropped Cervelo and Cervelo won't let them warranty the frames. The shop has to send it to a current Cervelo shop.

Oh and just to be clear, my LBS that is no longer carrying Cervelo did HUGE business with that brand and dropped them for a lot of crappy business practices that were getting to be a huge hassle for the owner to deal with.

My S1 is fantastic, BTW.


----------



## simonaway427

A little more clarification that came from the Cervelo website.

North America - no longer for sale as a 2011 model. The only S1's you will see are leftover 2010's.

Europe - available for sale as a 2011. However, production on them has stopped PERIOD. When the currently available 2011's sell out, the S1 is gone forever.


----------



## Goodbarsix

It is a bummer they are getting rid of this frame! I finally rode one (with Force), and am lusting after it now. The thing just squirts when you put the power down.


----------



## jpdigital

Looks like I held on to my Soloist long enough. I've been meaning to sell it since last year, after I bought my Bianchi Infinito. Posted on craigslist a couple times by no hits at all. so it's just been sitting in the apartment. I haven't been keeping up and just realized in the last week it's actually discontinued. It's the old gray anodized finished with an unused full Ultegra 6700 group. Seems now like holding on to it for so long might play into my favor...


----------



## ronbo613

I've been pretty happy with my S1. I got a great year end deal on it, got some heavier duty wheels for the rough roads around here and a better seat and it's been a solid ride.


----------



## thecatjinx

*off topic*

what kind of fenders do you have there?



ronbo613 said:


> I've been pretty happy with my S1. I got a great year end deal on it, got some heavier duty wheels for the rough roads around here and a better seat and it's been a solid ride.


----------



## ronbo613

> what kind of fenders do you have there?


Crud Roadracer II. They work great.


----------



## Roadone

Since the S1 is discontinued is $2200 a good deal on a new 2010 with the 6600 Ultegra group?


----------



## Clay L

No, I think that was list price.


----------



## BTSyndrome

I got my 2010 S1 for less then $1900 a few weeks ago. Decent price.
There should be deals out there if you can find one in your size.


----------

